

Show HN: A Chrome extension for more relevant Swift search results from Google - wdages
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/untaylored-search/jimacabmlffpbpbmnebmkpfpookmffjj

======
wdages
It's a pretty simple extension that just appends a bunch of negative keywords
to a Swift search. I built it out of frustration with how often Taylor Swift
showed up in my Google search results. Welcoming feedback!

